# Wine konfigurieren



## Domi2005 (12. Februar 2005)

Ich habe wine installiert, aber da kommt dann eine fehlermeldung und der sagt mir dass das irgendwie noch nicht an mein System angepasst ist. Außerdem emuliert der dann nur Windows 95. Wisst ihr wie ich das hin bekomme? Was ich da in der config eintragen muss?


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Argh, irgendeine Fehlermeldung... Wie um alles in der Welt sollen wir dir da helfen?
Ein bißchen mehr informationen, genaue Fehlermeldung, Wine Version, Dist etc.
Dann schaun wir weiter


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Februar 2005)

```
vim ~/.wine/config
```

Die Datei ist eigentlich selbsterklärend und gut dokumentiert.


----------

